# Furnace service manuals



## tondar (Dec 22, 2008)

Is it possible to find a service manual for a given furnace? (i.e. a manual that will have diagrams, trouble shooting info, etc..)

Thanks


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes they are avalable on most equipment. Some manuals are on the manuhactures web site. What is the brand and model of your furnace.


----------



## tondar (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry for the late response:

I had hoped to find a label like "Bryant" on the unit but no such luck. On the outside is a lable that has the following numbers at the top of the label:

414410A ___________________HW SV9500

After removing the service panel there is another label that says:

Consolidated Industries

MOD: MBA 080 NH2R

SER: 980617084



Any help is appreciated much!!
Thanx


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

It sounds like you have a quatro furnace and thay are out of biz. If you describ the problem you are having we may be able to lead you in the right direction.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Did they not have some dangerous venting problem that gassed some people when it fell apart?


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I dont know about venting issues. But they did use thoughs 1st generation Honeywell smart valves with all the problems. Never liked the units myself very cheep.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

From another forum there were quite a few posts about some 4" special venting? which would crack/fall apart. Needed special pipe/glue and some people got CO poisoning. None of those units where I am.


----------



## tondar (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm not having any problems right now. I have lived in the house for about 7 years and never done anything but change the filter. I decided I should get the furnace checked out to be safe. I called a local HVAC outfit and asked them to come out and give it a once over. I was incredibly discouraged by what they did. The guy took a vacuum cleaner and removed a few cobwebs and dust bunnies. Then he held a remote CO sensor near the burner (no CO) and then he left. I asked him "aren't you going to check the various safety functions on the unit?" He told me if they weren't working then the furnace wouldn't work.

I had hoped for a more thorough check out. So I am hoping to get a service manual in case anything does go wrong I can have a guide to help me out.

thanks


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I would phone and talk to some more companies and find someone who is familiar with that brand. There has been a SERIOUS safety issue with some of those units and it has to do with the type of venting they used. Don't have them where I am but I remember from another couple of forums that whenever that brand was mentioned the Pro's got real excited about it and cautioned everyone to have it looked at. Wish I knew more specifics of the type of venting. I am VERY concerned about your safety.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

HTPV has been under recall since 1998. (Still 1000s of them out there)

Both teh equipment manufacturer, and the HTPV manufacturers have contributed money to teh replacement of the vent pipe, or an allowance toward a new furnace.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

The vent pipe I think they are reffering to is if the furnace is side wall vented simmilar to a 90% unit. The pipe is black in color and has yellow /clear elbows. If this is the venting system you have definatly have the vent system checked.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you in California? there may be a recall on your furnace. Go to www.furnaceinspect.com to check your model number. 

Good luck!


----------

